# questions re diet and vitamins



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello there


I wonder if you could give me some advice 

i am currently on lighterlife diet - very low calorie diet, meal replacements (no food at all) but the food packs provide me with 500 calories per day and the below:

50 g protein
40 g carbs of which 36 g sugars and 4 g starch
12 g of fat of which 2 g saturates, 1.6 mono-unsaturates, 4 g polyunsaturated and 7 mg cholesterol
4.8 g fibre
1.6 g sodium

Vit A - 100 % RDA
Vit D - 100 % RDA
Vit E - 100 % RDA
Vit  C - 100 % RDA
Thiamin - 100 % RDA
Riboflavin - 100 % RDA
Niacin - 100 % RDA
Vitamin B6 - 100 % RDA
Folic acid - 100 % RDA
Vit B12 - 192 % RDA
Biotin - 100 % RDA
Pantothenic acid - 100 % RDA
Calcium - 112 % RDA
Phosphorus – 152 % RDA
Iron - 100 % RDA
Magnesium - 100 % RDA
Zinc - 100 % RDA
Iodine - 100 % RDA

Also in smaller quantities (RDA % not given as not meeting the RDA)

Potassium
Copper
Manganese
Chloride
Fluoride
Selenium
Molybdenum
Chromium

What i want to do is to continue on this diet until OTD after donor insemination as well as take vitamins and supplements suggested by angelbumps recently 

evening primrose oil - 1000 mg per day
folic acid - 800 mg per day
co-enzyme Q10 - 70 mg per day
selenium - 200 mg per day
vitamin C - 1000 mg per day
zinc - 15 mg per day
iron - 15 mg per day
royal jelly - 1500 mg per day 
pregnacare conception – 1 per day

it has been suggested to me that taking more than RDA of vits and supplements can be a not very good thing to do as some of the vits and supplements don;t dissolve in the body. 

As in addition to the vitamins suggested by angelbumps I would also continue to get everything the food packs give me; do you think there's a risk to take all those vitamins and supplements?

Also, what do you think of me being on 500 calories per day when ttc – even though I would be taking all those vits and supplements, could having 500 calories intake prevent me from getting pregnant?

i guess i should speak to OFC about that but to a point i am worried i will be given advice i don;t want to be given. i need to continue loosing weight and get my bmi as close as possible to 30. 

if i continue on the lighterlife diet and get the insem done around late feb as i predict it would be; i would be on this diet for another nearly 5 weeks during which time i can loose apprx 1 stone. 

I am posting this thread on ask a nurse, ask a pharmacist and ask a midwife to see if I get an answer from different perspectives

I am day 23 today and I am hoping that my period will come between day 28 and 30 so I need to make a decision quite soon on what to do/not do

Thank you so much in advance for your help and support and advice

Gini


----------

